# my parents want to do a gender change on me but i don't want one



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

my parents want to do a gender change on me but i don't want one.


----------



## dreamedm (Feb 1, 2015)

WTF


----------



## DPFighter (Apr 8, 2013)

Something like that is entirely up to you. It's your body your life and your gender not your parents. I have controlling parents too so when I see a post like this I can't help but comment. It makes me sick if your parents actually think they get to decide that. I suggest you seek out friends or family that see you for who you really are(instead of telling you what you are or should be) and be with them and less around your parents. Even a good therapist can be good support if you connect with them for real. Just saying this because controlling parents are the biggest reason why I got DPD and I was in denial for a long time that there was anything wrong with them. I had to break the denial as well as have support from people I could trust in my life to break away from this control. It wasn't easy. I wish you all the best.


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Was "thinking" the same dream...


----------



## thy (Oct 7, 2015)

this has to be a troll. if not then, wow, you need to get the hell away from your parents.


----------



## Chicane (Oct 8, 2015)

It doesn't matter because they're not even legally allowed to do this lol.


----------



## mind.divided (Jul 2, 2015)

dafuq? :razz:


----------



## 103905 (Nov 30, 2016)

Woah well if this is true then its your choose to decide if u want ome or not, its your body


----------



## forestx5 (Aug 29, 2008)

Gender is typically used with reference to social and cultural differences rather than biological ones. Can your parents explain why they feel you would do better as a male?


----------

